# Duda adaptador VGA - Super Video RCA



## panama1974 (May 15, 2011)

Una consulta a ver si alguien a usado este adaptador , como saben las tarjetas de video ya no traen tv out , solo tiene puerto DVI , HDMI , VGA  , conectando el monitor a la salida DVI  y el adaptador VGA - s-video -rca a la tv , en identificar pantallas pienso que se asigna el monitor primario en la salida DVI y en secundario la tv a la salida vga , la duda es que si en la tv la imagen saldra igual como  en las anteriores tarjetas que tenian tv-out, salu2.


----------



## asdf123 (May 16, 2011)

Ese adaptador no funciona en todos los casos, es necesario que el chip grafico tenga soporte para tv-out. Esto lo probé empíricamente en un notebook, creía que con el puro adaptador bastaba, pero no es así. Solo en caso que el fabricante , por abaratar costos  ,no allá hecho la instalación externa, pero el hardware soporte tv-out, ese adaptador funciona.


----------



## panama1974 (May 16, 2011)

asdf123 dijo:


> Ese adaptador no funciona en todos los casos, es necesario que el chip grafico tenga soporte para tv-out. Esto lo probé empíricamente en un notebook, creía que con el puro adaptador bastaba, pero no es así. Solo en caso que el fabricante , por abaratar costos  ,no allá hecho la instalación externa, pero el hardware soporte tv-out, ese adaptador funciona.



Es que quiero saber si trabaja en una pci express , la tarjeta trae hdmi de salida para un lcd o led , por eso abri el mensaje para saber si alguien a usado este adaptador ,ahora mismo estoy usando el dvi con un adaptador vga , pense sacar  una salida tv- out con ese adaptador en el vga ,salu2.


----------



## asdf123 (May 17, 2011)

Ahi si que no se, el que tenga HDMI no asegura nada ( pues es digitial, para una la salida RCA necesitas una salida análoga, y transformada para TV ). La única sería probarla.

Mi consejo es que busques una tarjeta PCI-e con salida de "S-video", es facil encontrarlas, nuevas o de segunda mano ( mi 8600gt tiene, mi ex x1650 tambien, todas pci-e, hoy dia de segunda mano son muy baratas).





salida super video.

Despues solo compras el adaptador de super video a rca y listo.





adaptador de super video a rca.

Genralmene ese adaptador viene inculuido con la tarjeta de video, en toda caso es facil encontrarlo en el mercado.

saludos


----------



## panama1974 (May 17, 2011)

@asdf123  los adaptadores y cables super video - rca tengo , las tarjetas pci express con salida super video habia que ponerle un adaptador dvi-vga para poder sacar la señal a la tv , segun dicen es que super video y vga son analogos y por eso nunca se pudo sacar video  a un tv , por eso hay que ponerle un adapdador dvi . vga y conectarlo en el puerto dvi que ese si es digital y asi si sale el video en la tv , en el mercado todavia hay tarjetas con salida super video pero ya estan desapareciendo y solo vendran como las que se ven en la foto que publique , queria ver si alguien se habia tratado con ese adaptador , tendre que comprarlo y comentarle como me fue , salu2.


----------



## panama1974 (May 29, 2011)

No trabaja , conectando el monitor  con el adaptador dvi y el dicho adaptador en vga al tv salen rallas blancas ,lo ise viseversa y nada , ni con rca ni s-video , conectando solamente la tv a dicho adaptador lo mismo rayas blancas , cambie ntsc , pal , resolucion , nada , no se para que es este adaptador.

Quiero agregar algo , alguien a trabajado con esta tarjeta convertidora ? salu2.

http://www.weiya.com.tw/products_detail.asp?le=english&fid=112&pid=200&tCatName=VGA TO CGA CONVERTER


----------

